# Addicted to waxing.



## mzreyes (Jun 7, 2007)

lol.. Seriously though!! I just bought one of those Gigi wax warmer thingies from Sally's, and I'm in love!! I waxed my legs, arms, underarm, bikini line and then some. It's so fun!! hahahaha.. please tell me I'm not alone on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do have some questions though.. How many strips does it usually take you all to wax both of your legs? I used about... 30! No joke! It was only toward the end, when I realized that I could wax an area of my leg, then wax it again about 2 or 3 more times with the same strip. UGH!! I used the muslin strips. I really like them..

Also, I used Burt's Bee's apricot baby oil to get the wax off when I finished, it worked OK, but what do you girls (or guys) use? 

And, if you'd like to add any additional tid-bits about waxing, go ahead!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 7, 2007)

i really want this waxing set do u mind telling me how much u payed for it? Im always in sallys...hair obsession too im soo broke lol 
thanks mzreyes i really do enjoy all of ur fotd's and other posts on specktra


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 7, 2007)

aww thanks love! The warmer was on sale for $26, I got a container of wax for free!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG. I knew it was coming. LOL. Seriously, I used about 5/6 strips per leg and I usually put wax on an area as large as the strip because it's faster and I don't have to waste strips that way. 

As far as wax removal, any oil-based product will do. I use baby oil gel or Satin Smooth Wax Release. I have a few other pointers in another waxing thread, but in a nutshell....Get some good wax, a couple different types if you can (I have a regular creme wax for regular/coarse hair and a tea tree wax for finer hair) to get better results.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OMG. I knew it was coming. LOL. Seriously, I used about 5/6 strips per leg and I usually put wax on an area as large as the strip because it's faster and I don't have to waste strips that way. 

As far as wax removal, any oil-based product will do. I use baby oil gel or Satin Smooth Wax Release. I have a few other pointers in another waxing thread, but in a nutshell....Get some good wax, a couple different types if you can (I have a regular creme wax for regular/coarse hair and a tea tree wax for finer hair) to get better results._

 
thanks michie! 5-6 strips only?!! lol.. I'll get better at it. Yep, I definitly read all your other "wax" posts, very helpful! I used the Honey wax, which I'm almost out of, so I'll try a creme wax next time.


----------



## n_c (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely get the creme wax, it works best imo. The gigi line has a wax remover, works well which you might wanna look into...good luck. Im addicted as well, but I havent got the courage to do my own underarms *eeeek*


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_aww thanks love! The warmer was on sale for $26, I got a container of wax for free!_

 

Really i was expecting it to be soo much more, i can afford that along with my mac haul tomorrow...hehe


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OMG. I knew it was coming. LOL. Seriously, I used about 5/6 strips per leg and I usually put wax on an area as large as the strip because it's faster and I don't have to waste strips that way. 

As far as wax removal, any oil-based product will do. I use baby oil gel or Satin Smooth Wax Release. I have a few other pointers in another waxing thread, but in a nutshell....Get some good wax, a couple different types if you can (I have a regular creme wax for regular/coarse hair and a tea tree wax for finer hair) to get better results._

 

is there a certain brand you buy these wax formulas in ??


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 8, 2007)

I prefer Satin Smooth. I usually buy it at wholesale supply houses, but they are for professionals only. You can find it at folica.com, though.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 8, 2007)

Good for you. I can wax my own under arms, legs and bikini too. It's easier to maintain once you've seen an esthetician don't you think?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know. I've never had another person wax me. I've been my own hair, skin and nail guinea pig since before cosmetology school. I would think, since I have picked up pointers upon seeing techniques, that the average peson could probably do the same. Ofcourse, you have to use discretion with everything because there are pros and cons to being an 'experiment'.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont know how many I use per sesion, but 2 save u guys $, i'll tell you the waz i use and I <3 it!!!!!!!!

Here's the link:
http://www.overstock.com/Health-Wellness/Fortuna-Wax-Hair-Removal-Kit/1433609/product.html?IID=prod1433609

This stuff works awsome and the best thing about it is 1. re-usble strips and 2. cheep shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So u can use as many strips as you like


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Im addicted as well, but I havent got the courage to do my own underarms *eeeek*_

 
Really? I find underarms fairly easy. Toss your arm behind your head and you're done.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 8, 2007)

It just dawned on me, I'm getting my underarms waxed today.


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Really? I find underarms fairly easy. Toss your arm behind your head and you're done._

 
The pain is what I was refering to. That area seems very sensitive.


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 10, 2007)

jeez, i'm so dumb. I bought Parissa Soft Gel because it's a recommendation from Seventeen magazine. I got my face waxed 3 days ago (my first time) and it's super smooth. Until today there a lot of little pimples popping up... i don't know what to do now, i hope they will be gone tomorrow... i can't go out with my face like this.


----------

